# Cloudy Honey



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My first guess was air bubbles. But you said no to that. So, if it isn't I don't know what is causing the cloudiness.

Your customers don't mind, so don't worry too much about it. My pov.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Try about 115 degrees


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And allowing to settle.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Might want to use clean unused pantyhose.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

jrbbees said:


> Might want to use clean unused pantyhose.


Now that's funny! But I'm pretty sure that's not the problem.

All the best,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

